# Becoming an NT



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

I have wanted to become an NT, specifically an INTJ, for a long time. My deadline for this demanding project is the year 2021. I have been an ESTJ since 1997, the year I was born. 

Do you have any advice about how I could achieve this dream of mine? Being an ESTJ is slowly starting to resemble a nightmare and I'm the only one who is awake. Everyone else is living this dream of their type being written in the stars. You can read more about this in my novel that will be published in 2019. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

smoke lots and lots of crack
get several lobotomies 
why the fuck would you want to be a NT? 
it's highly over rated
i know, been one since '62


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> smoke lots and lots of crack
> get several lobotomies
> why the fuck would you want to be a NT?
> it's highly over rated
> i know, been one since '62


What is crack? Do you mean the material that can be scraped off cracked walls? I am confused. 

I am not quite up for a lobotomy just yet. I want to try everything else before going to the physical structure of my brain, I do not want to end up like HM. 

I believe that my true purpose lies in becoming an INTJ. Introverted, because my extraversion has caused problems with my peers. I am too domineering. You can read all about it in my novel. It will come out in 2021.

Are you drunk? 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Posh Eagle said:


> What is crack? Do you mean the material that can be scraped off cracked walls? I am confused.


He meant butt crack.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Laze said:


> He meant butt crack.


Please do not make fun of my intelligence. It is widely known that this type of crack cannot be smoked. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Posh Eagle said:


> Please do not make fun of my intelligence. It is widely known that this type of crack cannot be smoked.
> 
> -Posh Eagle


butt crack tastes like shit


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> butt crack tastes like shit


Learned it the hard way. However, could you specify what you meant by crack? It sparked my interest. If it is as promising as it sounds, I might consider adding it to my book. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Posh Eagle said:


> Learned it the hard way. However, could you specify what you meant by crack? It sparked my interest. If it is as promising as it sounds, I might consider adding it to my book.
> 
> -Posh Eagle


i was referring to crack cocaine
stay away from it, it is highly addictive 
i was using INTJ sarcasm


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i was referring to crack cocaine
> stay away from it, it is highly addictive
> i was using INTJ sarcasm


That makes logical sense. 

Thank you! I will make a note on the sarcasm. Learning to use it will make me one step closer to becoming an authentic INTJ. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

...... can't tell if you're trolling or if you actually think you can make yourself a different type :/
seems like there's been an influx of kids lately thinking they can change type if they try really hard n want it bad enough


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I don't think you can become an NT. But if you want to act the part I suppose you could just read a bunch of descriptions and figure out how to incorporate these attributes into your behavior.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

zanah0dia said:


> ...... can't tell if you're trolling or if you actually think you can make yourself a different type :/
> seems like there's been an influx of kids lately thinking they can change type if they try really hard n want it bad enough


It is easy for you to that personality types cannot be changed since you are already an NT. Do you understand how unfair it is that people like me have to go through years of hard work and dedication to actually become one? Especially since people like you are continuously giving me negative feedback and criticism that is not constructive at all instead of trying to help me with my research. 

"Nothing is impossible, the word itself says 'I'm possible'!"

This is from BrainyQuote. Please read it carefully, I find it rather inspiring and it has already supported me way more than you have on my journey. Please reconsider your attitude by developing it into a bit less immature one. 

Additional question: Did you find my answer intimidating? I have heard such feedback from my peers and I am trying my best not to exhibit such behavior in public. Thus your input will be extremely valuable. 

Thank you, no hate! 

@Helios, This applies to you too

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've always thought that iNtution is distinctly similar to psychosis (Ne reminds me of the a test that is conducted on people with psychosis involving a mask. When psychotic, the individual does not know if it's looking at the inside or outside of the mask. They entertain both ideas. Whereas Ni seems similar to delusions or ideas of reference -- where the idea behind the object has special meaning to the individual).

So... abuse stimulants and psychedelics?


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Derange At 170 said:


> I've always thought that iNtution is distinctly similar to psychosis (Ne reminds me of the a test that is conducted on people with psychosis involving a mask. When psychotic, the individual does not know if it's looking at the inside or outside of the mask. They entertain both ideas. Whereas Ni seems similar to delusions or ideas of reference -- where the idea behind the object has special meaning to the individual).
> 
> So... abuse stimulants and psychedelics?


I would prefer not to try this option, it is basically my final one before the lobotomy since there is always a rather high addiction potential. It does not matter though, since if I become an NT I will develop such an impressive self-discipline that I can always get free myself of the obligations of addiction. This should work with each NT type except for ENTPs, are you fellows not known for substance abuse? Correct me if I am wrong, I have just started my research and cannot know everything. 

Thank you, I will consider what you suggested. Stimulants and psychedelics sound very tempting indeed. 

-Posh Eagle about to fly high


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

May I ask why you want to change your type?
All types can be creative, exciting, anything they want to be.
It's nearly impossible to change your type as your preferences make you a healthy individual. Attempting to change them could make you very unhealthy.
An SJ can do anything an NT wants to do and remain an SJ if they try hard enough, it doesn't matter that their preferences are diffrent. 
:kitteh:


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Ghostsoul said:


> May I ask why you want to change your type?
> All types can be creative, exciting, anything they want to be.
> It's nearly impossible to change your type as your preferences make you a healthy individual. Attempting to change them could make you very unhealthy.
> An SJ can do anything an NT wants to do and remain an SJ if they try hard enough, it doesn't matter that their preferences are diffrent.
> :kitteh:


1. This is because ESTJ weaknesses are more harmful than INTJ weaknesses. This has caused me a lot of trouble for my whole life. You can read about that in my 2019 novel. 
2. Even though I am fond of creative writing, sensing does not feed my imagination. Intuition will be more useful.
3. Let us hypothetically claim that becoming an INTJ will make me unhealthy. However, being who I desire to be will in the long run ensure that I am as happy as I can be. After the rain there is always a rainbow. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Posh Eagle said:


> 1. This is because ESTJ weaknesses are more harmful than INTJ weaknesses. This has caused me a lot of trouble for my whole life. You can read about that in my 2019 novel.
> 2. Even though I am fond of creative writing, sensing does not feed my imagination. Intuition will be more useful.
> 3. Let us hypothetically claim that becoming an INTJ will make me unhealthy. However, being who I desire to be will in the long run ensure that I am as happy as I can be. After the rain there is always a rainbow.
> 
> -Posh Eagle


Your tert function is Ne, you might still be a little young, but you're in a good position to learn to make some pretty good use of it.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Derange At 170 said:


> Your tert function is Ne, you might still be a little young, but you're in a good position to learn to make some pretty good use of it.


I am not going to wait for my Ne to develop - I want to have a dominant or auxiliary intuitive function. Thankfully my thinking is already how it is supposed to be. I have time until 2021. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Based on this thread I think Posh Eagle is already an ENTP. Keep holding your breath....you'll be an INTJ soon. :kitteh:


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

InSolitude said:


> Based on this thread I think Posh Eagle is already an ENTP. Keep holding your breath....you'll be an INTJ soon. :kitteh:


I am confused. Why would you think I am an ENTP? Thank you for the compliment though, it is not quite an INTJ yet but feels relieving to be considered an NT in this early of a phase in my plan. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Whenever I see your avatar, I pronounce the word "peer" like "seer" in my head and I don't know why. I think I should say sorry. Sorry.


----------

